# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  yj e brake

## shortbus

My e brake light on dash wont shut off . Anybody have any idea why

----------


## shimxtr1

check the brake fluid level...low brake fluid will cause the light to illuminate.  Also if you had a break in a line and the proportioning valve shuttled over to close the system will also cause the light to go on.  Don't rule out a bad switch on your e brake as well...

----------


## shortbus

Thank you ill ne checking it this after noon

----------

